# Newly Raised Brother



## Bro. WJonesPHA (May 21, 2018)

Greetings Brethren, Bro Jones here! I'm a newly raised MM(5/12)out of Mt. Hermon Logde #35 MWPHGLNC. My experience thus far in the craft 


has been amazing and I look forward to building with you brothers.

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## dfreybur (May 22, 2018)

Welcome again, and again, to the family thrice adopted Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 22, 2018)

Congratulations!!!! Greetings and welcome Brother.


----------



## hfmm97 (May 22, 2018)

Bro. WJonesPHA said:


> Greetings Brethren, Bro Jones here! I'm a newly raised MM(5/12)out of Mt. Hermon Logde #35 MWPHGLNC. My experience thus far in the craft View attachment 6240has been amazing and I look forward to building with you brothers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app



Congratulations my newly raised Masonic brother! This is the first part of the rest of your Masonic life


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (May 22, 2018)

BTW, your MM diploma (or the PHA uses) looks really nice!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## hfmm97 (May 22, 2018)

Meant to say (or the specific term that PHA uses)...


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Symthrell (May 22, 2018)

Welcome Brother! Enjoy the boards and that form looks amazing. I wish my lodge used something like that.


----------



## Bro. WJonesPHA (May 23, 2018)

Thanks Brothers!

Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (May 23, 2018)

Congratulations and welcome !


----------



## Bro Sony (May 23, 2018)

Congratulations and welcome Brother!!!


----------



## tldubb (May 24, 2018)

Congratulations!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------



## Matt L (May 24, 2018)

Welcome to the forum, and congratulations Brother.


----------



## BroCaution (May 25, 2018)

Congrats Brother.


----------



## Bro. Landry (May 25, 2018)

Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Mobile


----------

